# Here's the leash video...



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Okay maybe I was wrong he can bring it up one step on the excitement meter. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You were definitely not getting his message, "hurry, walk, walk, walk, hurry put on the leash, hurry, hurry!"


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I love how he goes back and forth between Samson's leash, and his hanging on the chair.....

It's probably a good thing that he gets more excited for the exercise....to burn off the ice cream....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Very true. He could climb up on the couch after ice cream and wait on the bon bons. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Very true. He could climb up on the couch after ice cream and wait on the bon bons. ROFL


He's a smart guy....he only gets on the couch after my wife leaves for work.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

OMG what a riot. I love how he comes in and basically saying, lets go lets go, hurry up everyone. I want to go. He is too funny. What a happy guy. I love it. Brinkley was going nuts listening to him bark. I think she thought I had another dog in here somewhere. Thanks for sharing Rick. That was great.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I love his barks too.....he really gets talking....

I wish I could put into words just how cool it is that we got Cosmo.....I'll lay on the ground with both dogs, and just sit there and wonder how anyone could've considered putting him to sleep.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I love his barks too.....he really gets talking....
> 
> I wish I could put into words just how cool it is that we got Cosmo.....I'll lay on the ground with both dogs, and just sit there and wonder how anyone could've considered putting him to sleep.....


Rick, think about all the dogs that are rescues on here. They too may have been put down. Its so sad to think about it. Look at Cosmo, look at Brinks, look at a number of dogs Mary has fostered just to mention. It amazes me. I just think that these people were idiots. I am so glad you have Cosmo. He is such a happy camper.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Rick, think about all the dogs that are rescues on here. They too may have been put down. Its so sad to think about it. Look at Cosmo, look at Brinks, look at a number of dogs Mary has fostered just to mention. It amazes me. I just think that these people were idiots. I am so glad you have Cosmo. He is such a happy camper.


I love Samson a ton.....but Cosmo is such a unique dog. They just compliment each other so well. In all three of my videos, Samson is the quiet dog....patiently waiting....while Cosmo goes nuts. But then watch Samson when the tennis balls come out.....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That was always one thing that amazed me about rescuing over breeding. I only rescued for three years but we did between 1300 and 1400 hundred dogs in that time. I think I had one couple that had a problem about what to do with thier new buddy. And you always have one out of every litter you have to work with. I think these dogs know what is up and grateful for where they are.

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Even while fostering Cosmo, NJB thought he had behavioral issues. But we've never seen it. I don't know if he just knew this was home or what. But I wouldn't trade him for anything.

We've got the two perfect dogs for our family, I guess.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Even while fostering Cosmo, NJB thought he had behavioral issues. But we've never seen it. I don't know if he just knew this was home or what. But I wouldn't trade him for anything.
> 
> We've got the two perfect dogs for our family, I guess.


You sure do and they are great and oh how they are loved. Just listening and watching them is so much fun. Cant imagine why people are so quick to put down.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Now, that's a dog who enjoys his walkies! Love that enthusiasm!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

That is so funny! Cosmo really loves to go for those walks!!

Okay Rick, I HAVE to ask. I noticed this in the Vick T-shirt video, and now this one. My eyes do not deceive me.......

Why do you wear one black, and one white tennis shoe?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Haha! I noticed the shoes too! He's stylin man! LOL

Cosmo with the leash = Griff with greeting people! Bananas!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Cosmo is so funny wanting to go on his walk. He is very excited and I love the wiggles he is doing. I just dont understand how someone could put down that handsome boy. They are a very good compliment to each other.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

justmejanis said:


> Why do you wear one black, and one white tennis shoe?


lol....I wondered how come no one asked....

It's the only fashion statement I make....And yes, I buy two pairs to be able to do it.... It all started way back in elementary school, when me and a friend would trade one shoe..... I just got it stuck in my head that it would be cool to buy two of the same style of shoes, but opposite colors. It's always been tough to find opposites though....


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey at least I am not the only one with a barker...lol.. that boy loves his leash/walks Rick.. too funny... great video..

oh and i noticed the shoes too :


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

too much barking!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

timm said:


> too much barking!!


Yup....Cosmo is the vocal one...


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow. Your dogs are exactly like mine. Joe goes ballistic and barks until I put it on him. Not a peep from Sammy, he just sits and timidly waits while Joe yells at me. On Fridays, when they somehow KNOW we are going to the cottage, Joe does the same thing everytime I go to the door - even without leashes and when I get out my overnight bag.....he can't get to the door fast enough! Shouting the whole time and alternating between grabbing the handles of the bag and his leash! 

Some might find him noisy, but he wouldn't be Joe if he didn't shout at Mom!


----------



## Chase'sMom (Jul 31, 2007)

I love enthusiastic dogs! Somebody was going to put down that gorgeous dog? No way! He's definitely in the right family! Your shoes are a great fashion statement. If nobody had asked, I was going to.


----------

